# Transparancy Question



## Dewgong (Oct 13, 2008)

I have absolutely no clue where this goes, move it if needed.

I was drawing, and I really should have drawn it with a transparent background to begin with, but I didn't...

I need This to be transparent, because I want to use it in my signature, (I drew it), but without that stupid white background.

I did it in Photoshop, but since it's not solid lines (pen pressure) I can't really make it transparent without the white outline.

So... wanna do it for me? Or tell me a way that I can?

-presses enter key again-


----------



## Eclipse (Oct 13, 2008)

You are working on Photoshop, right?
[Deleted a block of text after realizing you already knew the information I put here. >.>]
Did you merge all the layers, or did you leave the BG layer by itself? You could make it transparent by making the BG(white) layer not visible, and save it as PNG or something like that. It'll turn transparent by itself.
I could make it transparent for you, if you give me the photoshop file for download.
(BTW, I'm working on PSCS3, so I'm not sure if photoshop files from older models can open on mine... But still worth the try.)


----------



## Dewgong (Oct 13, 2008)

I didn't save the Photoshop file to it, but I saved it in a PNG.

Anything you can still do?


----------



## Eclipse (Oct 13, 2008)

Alright.
If it happens to be that you don't have a photoshop file, I do have one more thing up my sleeve... >.>


----------



## Dewgong (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't have the photoshop file to it. D:

I really wish I did :(


----------



## Eclipse (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh? Well...
I have on thing up my sleeve then. But I'm not sure if you'd like the result of it...
I'll try getting it up by tomorrow. Savvy? xD


----------



## Dewgong (Oct 13, 2008)

Ehehehe okay~


----------



## Eevee (Oct 13, 2008)

short of essentially redrawing, this is probably going to come out like garbage no matter what you do

imo cut out a rough polygon around it and at least look like it was intentional, like the rotating banner here


moral of the story being *never draw anything on a solid background*, _ever_

your first damn instinct in any editor should be to either scrap the stupid background layer or give it an alpha channel and clear it


----------



## Dewgong (Oct 13, 2008)

I'll just do the polygon thing...

Lesson learned. Ehehehe and I certainly don't want this turning out like garbage so yeah... :3


----------



## Eclipse (Oct 14, 2008)

Hahaha... I tried. I'm pretty sure that you won't use it, but I think this is what Eevee meant, which I was intending to do.
Sorry for butchering it. ^^;


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 14, 2008)

Here you go.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 14, 2008)

oh snap.  layer mask?  I should've thought of that.  especially since I've done it before  :V


----------



## Eclipse (Oct 15, 2008)

Ah! Layer mask, I hadn't thought of that either. 
But I salute you, Vladimir, for being most epically awesomer than I.


----------



## Dewgong (Oct 15, 2008)

Thank you! 

I'm going to use that on a different forum though. :)


----------

